# Widest 12' flat bottom???



## CrewCabMax (Aug 30, 2009)

Whats the widest measurment out there on a 12' flat bottom boat?? I'm just wanting to try and get as wide as possbile, but didnt know what the widest is. Thanks.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 30, 2009)

When I was looking for mine, 36" was the widest I could find. I decided on a Lowe 1236. Make no mistake, it's a small boat. It is surprisingly stable for it's size but I knew when I got it that it would be a fair weather boat. I sometimes have to steer into the wakes of the big boats to avoid being swamped but at the same time I can get into places the big guys can't go. Searching the internet can get you a lot of info in a short time. Almost all of the aluminum fishing boat manufacturers make jon boats. Some are riveted and some welded. Even though most are similar, there are some different features to be had. If you have a chance to try one out before you buy, it might be a good idea. I originally got a 12' boat to carry on my camper. I have found that I almost never carry it that way - it is not a substitute for a boat trailer. If I had another chance I would get a 1442 or 1448.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Aug 31, 2009)

I wish I new the brand of mine,(it is old)but mine is a 12 foot vee with a 40 inch bottom & its welded.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 31, 2009)

The widest flat bottom jon I have ever seen was 40 inches across the bottom.Most are 36 inches.I would seriously consider a 1448 if you are planning to deck.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Aug 31, 2009)

Not planning to deck at all. Its going to be a boat i throw in the back of the truck and go. I'm not looking to deck it, i just want something thats as wide as i can get, and i'm looking at about 12' in length. Thanks guys!


----------



## Specknreds (Aug 31, 2009)

I had a 1252 (52" wide) Alweld and they still offer it on their custom built boat page.
https://www.alweld.com/index_files/Page661.htm


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 31, 2009)

Specknreds said:


> I had a 1252 (52" wide) Alweld and they still offer it on their custom built boat page.
> https://www.alweld.com/index_files/Page661.htm




whats next, a 12'x12'? :lol:


----------



## Specknreds (Sep 1, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Specknreds said:
> 
> 
> > I had a 1252 (52" wide) Alweld and they still offer it on their custom built boat page.
> ...



It was more like a barge. They sold them years ago around here as "trapper specials" I'm assuming the reasoning behind this is you could load them down and they would only draft a few inches?????

I also noticed they make a 28' x 70" :shock: I'm thinking house boat/river barge.


----------



## DenisD (Sep 5, 2009)

Take a look at Weld-Craft, they make a 1242 all welded. Looks heavy duty but cost over $1700.00 for just the bare boat. I'm sure you can get a 1448 for the same or less money.


----------



## trevormlb (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a 1256 Landau. Remember that the 56 is the widest part of the boat not the base width. Check out this spec sheet..


----------



## trevormlb (Sep 16, 2009)

The website has the specs..https://k0swi.microlnk.com/2BUYRIGHT/MS/B_NEW_J/RIVETED_JON%20BOATS,%20WITH%20WELDED%20SEAMS.htm


----------

